# Magic Chef Multi-cooker



## skiiersue (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi!  New to this and hope I am in the right area.  I just purchased a Magic Chef Multi-cooker today and I want to make soup and use a crock pot.  I am use to my old crock pot that quit working yesterday!  It had 3 settings:  warm, low and High.  It seems that the Magic Chef does not have these settings.  Can I cook in the Magic Chef on a low or high setting?


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello Skiiersue and Welcome to DC.

I just googled Magic Cooker - from the looks of it is a slow cooker AND a pressure cooker.  Never seen that before. 

You'll have to read the manual, depending on your ingredients it seems possible to just dump everything in and set to low or high depending on how fast you want it.   In 2 to 4 hours or 4 to 8 hours?

sorry cat posted for me! lol

or were you intending to use the pressure cooker part?


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi skiiersue, and welcome to Discuss Cooking!  

It sounds a lot like the 'Insta Pot' that some members here have, and love.  Maybe others will chime in when they see your post.   In the meantime, I'd just read up on the manual that came with it and start getting wonderful meal ideas.


----------



## Addie (Nov 12, 2016)

Welcome to DC.

Make the manual your best friend. Keep it right beside your slow cooker. Although there are many members who will have the answer you are looking for.

Please do stay and let us know how you make out with your new kitchen toy. We just love success stories.


----------



## erehweslefox (Nov 13, 2016)

This sounds a lot like my Power Pressure Cooker XL, which is also both a slow and a pressure cooker.

I got mine as a gift as well, but have learned to love it. 

Now you are, if you use it as a pressure cooker, are gonna have people here telling you that electronic pressure cookers aren't adequate for certain tasks. 

This is going to have a lot more settings than your slow cooker. Slow cooking is an alternative on a device like this, but it is a pressure cooker, have you read at all about them?

TBS


----------



## RVER2008 (Nov 13, 2016)

*Magic Chef electric multicooker*

I just used mine for the first time I tried the Non-fried Rice.  The recipe in the recipe book that came with the cooker needs more  I used chicken broth in place of water and only used 1/4 cup of soy sauce with additional 1/2 cup chicken broth.  I also used a can of water chestnuts, added one cup fresh carrots, one stalk celery, one chopped onion, 1/2 cup frozen green beans and 1 cup frozen broccoli plus 1 1/2 cup of cooked chicken leftovers. last but not least I only used 1/4 tsp of ginger and 1/4 tsp garlic powder and 1 tsp parsley.  I would like to find more recipes.  This is the first time I have ever used a pressure cooker of any kind.


----------



## erehweslefox (Nov 13, 2016)

This is my go to pressure cooker recipe, just made it this week

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/indian-chicken-tiki-masala-95974.html

Hope that works for you


----------



## erehweslefox (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh and also, easy pressure cooker recipe, if you get a whole chicken, pepper and salt the heck out of it, stuff it with onions and lemons, and put it in for 25 minutes. You can then harvest the drippings for gravy, add veggies and a starch and you have dinner with the breasts, the rest of the chicken you can pick off the bone, and make a pot pie. Beloved Wife and I kind of do this nearly weekly.

TBS


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking 

It sounds like my Instant Pot Multicooker, too. Check this out for some ideas. It should keep you busy  There are some good tips on using it, too.

15 Speedy Pressure Cooker Recipes to Save Your Weeknights | Serious Eats

Here are a few other sites; the first is specific to another brand, but once you're familiar with your purchase, you should be able to figure out the settings to use.

Fagor ELECTRIC MULTI-COOKER RECIPES


Pressure Cooking Today


----------



## jennyema (Nov 13, 2016)

OP is asking for slow cooker information 

I have an instapot which I love but I hate slow cooker food so I've got no clue ...


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 13, 2016)

jennyema said:


> OP is asking for slow cooker information
> 
> I have an instapot which I love but I hate slow cooker food so I've got no clue ...



Whoops, sorry, you're right. I guess I got carried away 

As others have said, you're going to have to check the manual. I would be surprised if you can't adjust the settings once you choose slow cooker. Good luck.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 13, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Whoops, sorry, you're right. I guess I got carried away
> 
> As others have said, you're going to have to check the manual. I would be surprised if you can't adjust the settings once you choose slow cooker. Good luck.



Good advice.  My instapot gives detailed instruction on all modes.


----------



## erehweslefox (Nov 13, 2016)

jennyema said:


> OP is asking for slow cooker information
> 
> I have an instapot which I love but I hate slow cooker food so I've got no clue ...



well OP is looking for info as to how to use their appliance, which can work as a slow cooker. I think from the description the pressure cooker applications are a more interesting and exciting.

But, RVER2008, if that is the case, yours should have a slow cooker setting, that can be set at low, medium or high. I think that would be similar to your slow cooker. 

Pressure cooking is fun, rewarding, and tasty. I suggest you look into it as it seems you have an appliance capable of doing it. 

TBS


----------



## NadineKaren (Dec 5, 2016)

*Magic Chef Multi-Cooker Yogurt function*

Hi there!
I recently bought one of these too. I like to make yogurt in it, but the timer will only set for a maximum of 8 hours, and I prefer to 'cook' my yogurt for 10-12 hours. I can't seem to adjust the timer on it. Does anyone have any clues?
Thanks!


----------



## erehweslefox (Dec 7, 2016)

NadineKaren said:


> Hi there!
> I recently bought one of these too. I like to make yogurt in it, but the timer will only set for a maximum of 8 hours, and I prefer to 'cook' my yogurt for 10-12 hours. I can't seem to adjust the timer on it. Does anyone have any clues?
> Thanks!




Depends, what model do you have?


----------



## NadineKaren (Dec 7, 2016)

*             Model # MCSMC10S7         *


----------



## erehweslefox (Dec 7, 2016)

OK that is a magicchef  6 quart?

It sounds like something you can use as a pressure cooker and a slow cooker.


----------



## NadineKaren (Dec 7, 2016)

Sorry - yes, it is.


----------



## twiggyann (Dec 13, 2016)

skiiersue said:


> Hi!  New to this and hope I am in the right area.  I just purchased a Magic Chef Multi-cooker today and I want to make soup and use a crock pot.  I am use to my old crock pot that quit working yesterday!  It had 3 settings:  warm, low and High.  It seems that the Magic Chef does not have these settings.  Can I cook in the Magic Chef on a low or high setting?



Hi I had the same question.  (The answer is not in either the manual or the recipe book.  I checked there first)    I called them directly.  The setting is a Low setting.


----------



## twiggyann (Dec 13, 2016)

NadineKaren said:


> Hi there!
> I recently bought one of these too. I like to make yogurt in it, but the timer will only set for a maximum of 8 hours, and I prefer to 'cook' my yogurt for 10-12 hours. I can't seem to adjust the timer on it. Does anyone have any clues?
> Thanks!



I don't know the answer but their customer service phone number is 1-888-775-0202 .  I got that off their website.  They also have an online chat.


----------

